# George met his tragic end



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

George was a 2 year old Black Rabbit, far too young to die. I went outside last night to lock the rabbits up in their hutch to discover his body, lying motionless on the floor. I immediatly picked him up and took him inside. He was still warm and not long dead, I cried so hard then ran back outside to look for Lucy, the other rabbit. I couldn't find her anywhere and feared the worst. I looked in both the neighbours gardens, ran out into the street and looked under all the cars and even went to the woods a couple of times in search for her. After a thorough search for her I went back to George and examined him to determine the cause of death. I found some small puncture marks on the back of his neck, at first I thought maybe a fox but the injury was too neat, and why would the fox leave him in the garden? For the rest of the night till the following morning I cradled him in my arms crying the whole time, occasionally going out looking for Lucy. Thankfully Lucy came out of hiding during the day, she was in the street, it wasn't too hard to get her back and lock her safely in her hutch. After speaking with various people I concluded that Georges life was taken by a cat, I think it was the neighbours cat across the road. Their cat is fairly large and I have seen it eyeing the rabbits before. I'm still in shock over this, I can't beleive his life ended so tragically!
RIP George


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP george,,,,,,,,,,,im so sorry to hear this,,,,,,,,,,,,my heart goes out to you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im sorry to hear about your loss.
glad lucy all right


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss,sending you big cyber hugs xxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thats so sad,,, my heart goes out to you,,,R.I.P George,,,


----------



## carol v (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember when i had a rabbit, his name was digger a big black rabbit like yours, i caught a cat on top off the cage, i didn't realise cats would attack rabbits. so sorry for you.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw how sad, i'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Sue


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww I'm so sorry for you....I lost a rabbit to a cat it had a go at the hutch and my bunny died of shock.....so sad....glad you found Lucy safe n sound


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

very sorry to hear of your loss......


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry to hear about poor george,i had a similar thing happen 12 years ago my dog managed to get the door off the hutch and kill my rabbit,cats hunt rabbits,theres a cat next door to my husbands workshop i quite often see it with a rabbit in its mouth,not a baby either!,i was quite surprised at first.Maybe you should consider a run just to be on the safe side in case the cat comes back.


----------



## lyndragon (Jan 23, 2008)

so sorry to hear about george my thoughs are with you .


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What a tragic story - RIP Sweet Boy


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry to hear about George thank goodness you've got Lucy back safely.

RIP... little George .... hop over rainbow bridge & play with all our pets.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear about george, hope you and lucy are ok


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

cat001 said:


> George was a 2 year old Black Rabbit, far too young to die. I went outside last night to lock the rabbits up in their hutch to discover his body, lying motionless on the floor. I immediatly picked him up and took him inside. He was still warm and not long dead, I cried so hard then ran back outside to look for Lucy, the other rabbit. I couldn't find her anywhere and feared the worst. I looked in both the neighbours gardens, ran out into the street and looked under all the cars and even went to the woods a couple of times in search for her. After a thorough search for her I went back to George and examined him to determine the cause of death. I found some small puncture marks on the back of his neck, at first I thought maybe a fox but the injury was too neat, and why would the fox leave him in the garden? For the rest of the night till the following morning I cradled him in my arms crying the whole time, occasionally going out looking for Lucy. Thankfully Lucy came out of hiding during the day, she was in the street, it wasn't too hard to get her back and lock her safely in her hutch. After speaking with various people I concluded that Georges life was taken by a cat, I think it was the neighbours cat across the road. Their cat is fairly large and I have seen it eyeing the rabbits before. I'm still in shock over this, I can't beleive his life ended so tragically!
> RIP George


oh ..god bless you george.you are with friends and loved ones,x


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

i am sorry for your loss,  god bless R.I.P. little george,so sad.


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi. 
Im sorry to hear about your rabbit;george i saw the pictures and their beautiful.
I've recently lost my male rex of meningitis and he ment the world to me so i sympathise for you.
but i doubt thats any help, if your worried about your other rabbit would you be able to bring your hutch inside, just untill you find the culprit.
i would personally if you find the cat either take it to its owner if you know them or cage it and take it to a rescue and explain what it did they would probably take the cat in.

i can't really think of anythink to say that would help
i hope that cat gets its comupance.


i'm very sorry for your loss

x

Emma ...(im using my mum account)


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that. You must be devestated.
Thank god your other rabbit was found safe and sound.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that such a shame, must be heartbreaking glad you found Lucy ok though, cats will catch rabbits if they get the chance i had a ferel coming into my garden and couldnt catch it, on having kittens it was bringing wild rabbits to feed the babies, i rang the cpl and they put out a trap and caught it and the babies , tamed them and they all got good homes, im really sorry, Rip little one.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Poor George - RIP little one. Thank goodness you found Lucy ok.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Poor George, sorry for your loss


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

R.I.P George


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww sorry about George - RIP


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies everyone, it really means a lot to me. Yesterday I think Lucy was looking for George. This morning She was shaking, I think she really misses him and doesn't want to be alone. We are thinking of getting another rabbit to keep her company, we're also getting a new, larger fox proof hutch which should come in about a week. We considered bringing her inside but she doesn't paticularly like human company and the last time we brought her inside she was very nervous and hated every moment of it. I think the best solution is to get her another partner, I only want whats best for her.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless, that would be nice to have company so sorry about george,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh thats awful!! How did the cat get to him?! Think its a good idea to get Lucy some company again there are loads at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre Binky free George x


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh thats awful!! How did the cat get to him?! Think its a good idea to get Lucy some company again there are loads at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre Binky free George x


We used to let them free range in the garden during the day and lock them up in the hutch at night because we don't think it's fair to keep them locked in the hutch 24/7. For two years this worked fine, absolutely no probems.
I've attached an image of their hutch so you can see it. I took the picture before he passed away so you can see him in it. I discovered him as I was going out to put them away, I would have literally missed the incident by moments, he was still very warm. We lock Lucy up a lot sooner and supervise her much more closely, we're also getting her a new hutch with a bigger run so it's not so bad for her being locked up for longer.
We've actually been looking at that site and have contacted the place we got Lucy and George from, this is who were planning on getting for Lucy to keep her company Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre Apparantly he bites people but gets on well with other rabbits, as long as Lucy is happy with him it doesn't really matter what his temerament is towards humans, we'll manage. After all, every rabbit deserves a home.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Really sorry to read about your beloved George, he knows he was very much loved and will be keeping the rainbows lawn in tact-i'm sure And the angels will enjoy his company for now


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I used to have my buns free range but only when i was in the garden its just not safe to do that now. Mine have a 6ftx4ft run plus a 6ft hutch on top then a 6ft by 8ft run in the garden, they are also litter trained and have been kept as house buns up until last week so still come inside for a run round and a cuddle.

If i was you id invest in a safe run for when you are not around x

ps chester is gorgeous!!


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh what lovely photo of your rabbit
he must of been pure to die so early
sorry hes beautyful
george R.I.P.
from wendy517


----------

